
Best Copy-Paste Algorithms for C and C++. Haiku OS Cookbook - AndreyKarpov
https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0645/
======
AndreyKarpov
And "How to shoot yourself in the foot in C and C++. Haiku OS Cookbook" \-
[https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0644/](https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0644/)

